# I'm back friends with good and bad news!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have had on and off neck and arm pain for years. sometimes numbness in my left hand, yet severe pain in my neck, left side where the nerve leaves the spine for the arm. I thought it would NEVER end. I had PT, accupunture, traction, massage, xrays, mris . I was desperate. but, over time, those therapies DID help, and the pain went away. I still have pain when I am driving, and low grade pain all the time, but I say this to say that even when it seemed that i was going to doomed to live with this unending pain and no one could help me, it did get better! 

so, do not assume you will have trouble for ever. hope it gets better soon. 

ice and heat help.


----------



## Wimpy (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats on the new pup. She's awfully cute!

I suffer with arm and hand pain and numbness too. Tendon issues are helped with the use of support wrist bands. When I get lax and don't wear them I pay the price.

Sure hope you get relief soon. Hands and the ability to use them come in pretty handy.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Congrats on the therapy pup!!!!

I landed after a buck square on my head, even with a helmet. I couldn't move my left arm without numbing pain or tilt my head up or down at all for months. The chiro helped me a lot, on the advise of my dr. I can relate to neck pain, it's awful and it's like you're dying because the pain is so intense.

Feel better soon, hope that PT helps! Treat yourself to some yummy cupcakes or something in the meantime


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I just read up on this on Mayo Clinic's website. It recommends physical therapy. Has you doctor recommended this?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The best thing you can do is remove the inflammatory foods from your diet, and make sure you are getting enough iodine to reduce the nerves flaring. I use iodine drops in water, 3 is the recommended daily amount, but I use 4 or 5. All of my nerve pain went away in 2 days after I started the iodine. I had already cut all of the inflammatory food out of my diet. It REALLY helped my anxiety, too.

That dog is adorable!! Best wishes for you, Klassic!


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

What you are describing sounds like a nerve impingement - basically a nerve gets trapped next to either a bone or between bone and muscle. My father had something similar that caused him to lose the ability to walk for short periods of time and it was very, very scary. He had surgery to correct it (on my birthday, no less- THAT was not a fun day) and has never had an issue since.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

That is what TOC is...impingement of the vessels and nerves.
Thanks everyone! This week pain wise has been good, very little. Sore neck this morning from a stressful day yesterday. Had to put my 15 year old terrier down  Sad sad sad day indeed. Charlie girl my new Dane puppy is putting a smile on my face though!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

If You Have Carpal Tunnel Symptoms, Better Check Your Thyroid - NaturalNews.com

Here is the article on the iodine/ nerve impingement connection

Sorry to hear about the terrier...I adore terriers!


----------

